# Issues with hanging curtain rod



## Rwd00

I'm attempting to hang a curtain rod over my bedroom window in my condo, but I'm running into troubles. It seems that when I drill holes in the dry wall, I am hitting the outer wall of my building, and it sounds like either a metal plate or concrete. This is causing the holes to be too shallow for the mounting screws. 

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## user1007

Your walls should be at least 4" or so thick after you get through the drywall so it is unlikely you are hitting an external wall. It sounds to me like you might be hitting metal studs or other such framing components.


----------



## Rwd00

Thanks for the reply. I think we've determined that it is the window frame. Any suggestions on how to punch through it?


----------



## user1007

Rwd00 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think we've determined that it is the window frame. Any suggestions on how to punch through it?


A good quality, sharp, carbide drill bit should do the trick for you. Be careful to use one the correct size because you will not be able to get any sort of screw anchor to work in metal. You may want to switch out the screws sent with the drapery hardware too as they were probably intended to go into wood or a screw anchor and not metal.


----------



## Rwd00

Thank you. So you are saying not to use an anchor at all? And if I don't use the screws provided with the curtain rod, what sort of screws should I use?

Thanks again.


----------



## user1007

Rwd00 said:


> Thank you. So you are saying not to use an anchor at all? And if I don't use the screws provided with the curtain rod, what sort of screws should I use?


An anchor will only work in the drywall and depending on how heavy your window treatments this may not be enough to hold the hardware in place since you will only get 1/2" or so of holding power. The anchor is probably not going to go all the way in to start with as the metal window frame will block it---it will not expand properly to bite into the drywall. 

You would not be the first if you were to force a long drywall screw but I would think about a self-tapping metal screw. You will want to anchor into the window frame an inch or so so you will need an overall length of at least 1.5" to do this by the time you factor in the drywall thickness. Hopefully you have a real hardware store near where you can buy only the number you need. Drill your holes the diameter recommended for the screws you find.


----------



## Rwd00

Ok, so basically drill through the dry wall and the window frame with the proper size carbide drill bit, and use a self-tapping screw without an anchor. The curtain set came with self-tapping mounting screws I believe.

Thanks again!


----------



## spark plug

sdsester said:


> A good quality, sharp, carbide drill bit should do the trick for you. Be careful to use one the correct size because you will not be able to get any sort of screw anchor to work in metal. You may want to switch out the screws sent with the drapery hardware too as they were probably intended to go into wood or a screw anchor and not metal.


To the best of my knowledge, a Carbide bit goes into Concrete. For metal, you have to use a high-speed Steel bit. And Self-Tapping Screws. But the metal that the OP is encountering, could, sometimes be a brace for the Fire Escape or to anchor a Porch of the floor above. Also, it's best (for a Semi-Pro, at least) not to use the original screws or anchors in the package. Whether it's a curtain rod or a smoke detector! (No matter what):yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## user1007

spark plug said:


> To the best of my knowledge, a Carbide bit goes into Concrete. For metal, you have to use a high-speed Steel bit. And Self-Tapping Screws. But the metal that the OP is encountering, could, sometimes be a brace for the Fire Escape or to anchor a Porch of the floor above. Also, it's best (for a Semi-Pro, at least) not to use the original screws or anchors in the package. Whether it's a curtain rod or a smoke detector! (No matter what):yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


You are thinking of a carbide or carbide tipped masonry bit? Twist drills also come in carbide. They are harder than regular steel bits. 

Your advice not to use the screws that come with anything is great!:thumbsup:


----------



## spark plug

sdsester said:


> You are thinking of a carbide or carbide tipped masonry bit? Twist drills also come in carbide. They are harder than regular steel bits.
> 
> Your advice not to use the screws that come with anything is great!:thumbsup:


Thank you. And thank You for the correction. The fact is that the screws and anchors that come in the package (any package) are not meant for professional installation. Eliminate confusion:yes::no: through Education;:drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## JRiegler

Is it possible that you are hitting the strapping? See pic for reference.


----------



## Rwd00

No it was actually the window frame. I just had to move the brackets 6 inches to left or right to avoid it. For the middle bracket however, I just used a shorter screw, and cut the plastic anchors to fit.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

